# Any chance of Cape Cod in August



## jpsmit (Jul 6, 2015)

thinking about Cape Cod this August - probably no chance but I thought I would ask.

August 14/15 - pretty much the end of the month - even five days or so.

any ideas?

thanks all
JP


----------



## bastroum (Jul 6, 2015)

Try the website HomeAway.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 6, 2015)

Over the last few weeks I have been checking summer availability all over New England via RCI and II.   From time to time I did see a few cape resorts pop up.   A lot of the Cove at Yarmouth.    Mostly studio and 1BRs.

There is a chance....put in an OGS.   Can't hurt!

Also, just saw on livingsocial reduced rates for Oceans Edge in Brewster.


----------



## jpsmit (Jul 9, 2015)

mdurette said:


> Over the last few weeks I have been checking summer availability all over New England via RCI and II.   From time to time I did see a few cape resorts pop up.   A lot of the Cove at Yarmouth.    Mostly studio and 1BRs.
> 
> There is a chance....put in an OGS.   Can't hurt!
> 
> Also, just saw on livingsocial reduced rates for Oceans Edge in Brewster.



thanks! but what is an OGS?


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jul 9, 2015)

jpsmit said:


> thanks! but what is an OGS?



On Going Search


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 10, 2015)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> On Going Search



For RCI members


----------



## Avery (Jul 11, 2015)

*Looking for PTown last two weeks of August*

Studio ok, need a/c, checkin between 8/16 - 8/23

PM please, I don't check in here that often. 

thanks -


----------

